# What is my dog crossed with?! Photos!



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

We have been throwing guesses out since we got him. Whats yours?


Here is his mommy:










Here are his siblings:










Here he is!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

His mom looks like a Wirehaired JR (parsons?) Terrier. Some of those puppies look pitish, yours looks Shepherd.

I think the mom was a little hussy and the babies have multipe fathers!


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Another of the white ones got adopted right before we got him and I've seen another of his siblings all grown up on facebook. They have the exact same body type. The black one is his twin. We can only tell them apart by the white patch on their chests and even thats tricky.

We have thrown out shepherd and pinscher.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OH their profiles look a bit different than his but it is a small picture/white dogs against snow. They are cute! I would have taken the black one home 

Yours definitely looks like a GSD as a pup. He reminds me of Drews sisters dog.


----------

